

Thoughts on Blink, Google’s new rendering engine - rnyman
http://robertnyman.com/2013/04/04/thoughts-on-blink-googles-new-rendering-engine/

======
ZeroGravitas
For some reason this story keeps reminding me of the lyrics from Army by Ben
Folds Five:

 _"I dropped out and joined a band instead

Grew a moustache and a mullet

Got a job at chick-fil-a

Citing artistic differences

The band broke up in may

And in june reformed without me

And they'd got a different name

I nuked another grandma's apple pie

And hung my head in shame."_

